

Impostor syndrome - MichaelAza
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome

======
elusivemowgli
I read this book a while ago about the topic, [http://www.amazon.com/The-
Impostor-Phenomenon-Overcoming-Suc...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Impostor-
Phenomenon-Overcoming-
Success/dp/0931948770/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398446534&sr=8-1&keywords=impostor+phenomenon)

It was very insightful. Also Scientific American had an article about it a few
years ago as well.

